# Boots



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Some of you may be shopping for good boots, I just got a pair of Haix Special Fighter Extreme FS for $189 You can look on Amazon and find them for $400 but if you go to Haix website they offer factory seconds, and clearance items for big price savings!

They have a 20% coupon online right now for today too. http://www.haixusa.com/

Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I got both winter and summer boots at sportsmans warehouse.my winter boots with wool socks are tall and good down to -40. Hopefully I won't be out in that cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

